# Bilder schärfen



## RioT (18. August 2001)

hi zusammen!

is es bei photoshop 6 möglich ein bild zu schärfen wenn ich es vergrößert hab ??
(wenn´s vergrößert wird, dann wird alles pixelig)

ich hoff mal ihr wisst was ich mein.

cu


----------



## Blender (18. August 2001)

Das sollte gehen mit: Filter > Störungsfilter > Störungen entfernen

Bei mir hat es bei einem Bild geklappt (ich habs auch erst bei einem Bild probiert :% :% )


----------



## RioT (18. August 2001)

*hat gefunzt*

...

danke für den tip

cu


----------



## Saesh (18. August 2001)

mit den scharfzeichnungsfiltern, kannst du auch noch was an qualität rausholen.

danach muste aber noch ein bisschen mit der Sättigung rumspielen (Bild >> Einstellen >> Farbton/Sättigung).


----------



## stiffy (18. August 2001)

he saesh kuck ma was ich gefunden hab 

http://www.gfx4all.de/tricks/photoshop/foto/foto.html


----------

